# Logitech G930 mit Handy koppeln?



## DEADSHOOTER (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Gibt es ein Möglichkeit die G930 Logitech Headset mit dem Handy (Galaxy S2) zu koppeln.
Das Headset wird ja per Wireless Übertragung angesteuert. Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht ob das Headset ganz bestimmte Funkwellen nutzt oder Wlan oder sonstiges Zeug.
Das da irgendwie ein Tool gibt um das Headset auch unterwegs benutzen zu können.
Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden.
Ich hätte da noch eine Idee das man den Sender irgendwie von USB auf Micro USB Adapter anschließt und das mit einem entsprechen Treiber/ APP ansteuert.

Edit: wäre auch super wenn ich es auch bei meinem UE32C530 oder am UE40D6510 verwenden könnte die haben ja ein USB eingang. Bloß ich schätze das es eher beim D6510 funktionieren wird weil es ja ein Smart TV ist.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Das wird vermutlich nicht gehen, da das Headset ja einen USB-Empfänger/Sender hat, der wiederum Treiber unter Windows braucht - wenn es jetzt "Treiber" extra für das HEadset geben würde, die zum Smartphone / LCD passen, könnte es rein technisch gehen, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so was gibt. und am Smartphone wiederum würde der USB-Sender/Empfänger sicher auch nicht grad zuträglich für die Akku-Laufzeit sein.


----------



## Yellowbear (6. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das kannst du vergessen, wenn du dir nicht grade die passenden Treiber selbst schreibst bzw. die Software entsprechend umprogrammierst.


----------



## Poempel (6. Dezember 2012)

DEADSHOOTER schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es ein Möglichkeit die G930 Logitech Headset mit dem Handy (Galaxy S2) zu koppeln.
> Das Headset wird ja per Wireless Übertragung angesteuert. Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht ob das Headset ganz bestimmte Funkwellen nutzt oder Wlan oder sonstiges Zeug.
> ...



Also an meinem Galaxy S3 funktioniert das G930 mit dem Wireless Empfänger über den USB Adapter. Sogar die Lautstärke-"Walze" und die Vor, Zurück und Play/Pause Tasten gehen. Einziges Problem: Die maximale Lautstärke ist ziemlich gering. 

Ich bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher ob das S2 Sound über den USB Anschluss ausgeben kann...




> Edit: wäre auch super wenn ich es auch bei meinem UE32C530 oder am  UE40D6510 verwenden könnte die haben ja ein USB eingang. Bloß ich  schätze das es eher beim D6510 funktionieren wird weil es ja ein Smart  TV ist.


Ich habe das Headset auch schon an meinem Samsung UE46D8090 probiert, aber dort geht es garnicht.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (7. Dezember 2012)

Also danke für eure Antworten es war mir schon klar das sowas wahrscheinlich also zu 80% nicht geben wird aber man kanns ja versuchen.




Poempel schrieb:


> Also an meinem Galaxy S3 funktioniert das G930 mit dem Wireless Empfänger über den USB Adapter. Sogar die Lautstärke-"Walze" und die Vor, Zurück und Play/Pause Tasten gehen. Einziges Problem: Die maximale Lautstärke ist ziemlich gering. :


 
Du hast dir einfach mal so ein Adapter gekauft:
USB-OTG-Adapterkabel Adapter-Kabel Micro-USB-Stecker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und dann am s3 angeschlossen und es ging ohne treiber oder sonstiges?
Und was heißt leise hört man da noch was also solange die Lautstärke bis zur halben Maximallautstärke geht ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## Poempel (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den original Adapter, aber ja es geht einfach so. Die Lautstärke ist ca. 1/4 von der Maximalen am PC. Also nur in ruhiger Umgebung zu gebrauchen. Außerdem klingt es eher Flach und der Equalizer/SoundAlive funktioniert nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit dem Standard-Player. Hab es eben nochmal ausprobiert, aber Android 4.1 hat keine Änderung gebracht.

Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen ob das am S2 auch geht...


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (7. Dezember 2012)

Ok danke auf denn Original Adapter wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen man kann es ja so und so rum anschließen guter Tipp ich hätte mir jetzt erst denn Adapter gekauft zu Testen ich Versuche es jetzt auch und sage dan Bescheid.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (7. Dezember 2012)

schade funktioniert nicht und ich hab mich schon gefreut.
Kann ja sein das ich was falsch mache.
Ich habe denn usb eingang für pc abgetrennt denn Empänger in den Dock eingesteckt und micro USB an mein Handy angeschlossen und es passiert leider nichts das Lämpchen leuchtet nicht und die Musik spielt sich an meinem Handy ab und nicht an denn Kopfhörern.
Naja muss dann noch warten bis mein Vertrag ausläuft.


----------



## Poempel (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich der original Adapter anders verhält als noname Nachbauten. Aber ich bin gespannt, vielleicht geht es sogar besser als bei mir... wer weiß 

Edit: Bitte erklär mal was du jetzt gemacht hast o.O


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (7. Dezember 2012)

Nene ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe nicht dran gedacht das ich ja schon so ein Adapter besitze (Original), einen Adapter werde ich mir jetzt nicht kaufen weil ich bezweifle auch, das da irgendwelche unterschiede gibt. Ich hoffe dann einfach das wenn mein Vertrag ausläuft, dass das S4 rauskommt und dies unterstützt.


----------



## Poempel (7. Dezember 2012)

Funktioniert an dem Adapter überhaupt irgendwas (USB-Stick)?


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich den USB stick über die Original verlängerung am Pc anschließe leuchtet ja das grüne Lämpchen und wenn ich am Handy es anschließe leuchtet es nicht.


----------

